# Was someone looking for a Minolta 700 MPS?



## Mike_E (Aug 28, 2010)

Or a Minolta Dynax 7000i?

I can't remember but if anyone is...




shopgoodwill.com - #6659446 - Minolta X-700 MPS Camera & Lens Shoots - 8/31/2010 12:00:00 PM



shopgoodwill.com - #6659472 - Minolta Dynax 7000i Canera & Lens Shoots. - 8/31/2010 12:00:00 PM


----------

